# Exhaust video... lets watch



## passionincar (May 14, 2013)

Hi Guys,

Took some videos with my new Sony action cam in 1080p... what do you guys think?






Thanks
Hari


----------



## Cruze SRIV (Oct 26, 2013)

Nice Sound can you send some pics of the exhaust work too :goodjob:


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

I'm actually surprised the audio turned out that well. Not too bad. Should do an overlay on that video of the tach/speedometer in a small PIP. That would look cool!


----------



## passionincar (May 14, 2013)

Actually its very easy with the camera i used, has an internal GPS and comes with software to load tach, map as overlay.

But as you can see i was over the limit sometimes so no way i would overlay it... this overlay is good for walking, biking, racetracks, autocross etc.






Thanks
Hari


----------

